# Books on Redemptive-Historical preaching/hermeneeutics



## Bookmeister (Jun 8, 2009)

I posted a poll awhile back about RH and was wondering if those who agree with me might give me some recommendations for reading material over the summer break. What think ye?


----------



## Casey (Jun 8, 2009)

_Preaching the Whole Bible As Christian Scripture: The Application of Biblical Theology to Expository Preaching_, by Graeme Goldsworthy


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2009)

I recommend Him We Proclaim because Johnson has listened to the critics of the movement, seen the potential pitfalls or drawbacks, and has carefully articulated the R-H principle in a very thoughtful and reflective way. The book is much more oriented toward doctrine/hermeneutics than toward mechanics of sermon construction, though.

Amazon.com: Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures: Dennis E. Johnson: Books


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 8, 2009)

Amazon.com: Preaching Christ in All of Scripture: Edmund P. Clowney: Books


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jay Adams - Truth Applied


----------



## KMK (Jun 8, 2009)

Bryan Chapell "Christ Centered Preaching"

Amazon.com: Christ-Centered Preaching: Redeeming the Expository Sermon: Bryan Chapell: Books


----------

